# Hymer b534 1990 fiat 2.5 gearbox oil?



## Bonzabenz (5 mo ago)

Hi would anyone here know what gear box oil to use on my hymer b534 2.5 1990 thanks in advance ✌🏼


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My personal choice without knowing the base model would be best quality Fully Synthetic Hypoid 90. But thats just me.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi and welcome

What is the base model? Have you tried any owners forum related to the base model?


----------

